# Pacu-Severum-JD



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Same ole same ole...Just another day...

Cheers

View attachment 187931

View attachment 187933


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that pacu is a fat mofo


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This are some awsome pics as usual.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

The JD pic is sorta comical. He looks like he's coming in for a landing :laugh:


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AK, that pacu it frigging huge, nice pics bud


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> AK, that pacu it frigging huge, nice pics bud


Go big or go home Pete :nod:


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

just asking but did you know what you were getting into when you bought the pacu? or was it a newbie impulse buy?

no offence to you just asking


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> just asking but did you know what you were getting into when you bought the pacu? or was it a newbie impulse buy?
> 
> no offence to you just asking


No worries man-

I got suckered in by there cuteness........Biggest tank at time of purchase was a 125 gal standard as well......He lived in that for acouple years.....LOL







.....I was trying to find someone to eat his ass along time ago---But no one would......I found my 500 gal online and forked over the 3k for the tank.......

Honestly I love the big guy and am proud of what I have accomplished with him.......But it was also one of the worse purchases I ahve made...It has costed me well above what most could imagine to house and feed this guy.......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i must say for how most fish are not the best looking pacus are cute if i had a tank big enough i would get one in a heartbeat

yours look amazing and im glad its with you and not in some kids 10g


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> i must say for how most fish are not the best looking pacus are cute if i had a tank big enough i would get one in a heartbeat
> 
> yours look amazing and im glad its with you and not in some kids 10g


Thanks for the kind words.....Their personality is unmatched......

I do what I can for the big guy........I'm just going to hate when he outgrows this tank-Cause unfortunately he will and I will have no where for him to go........

But for the time being he will be well cared for.....For years to come.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you serious AK, he will actually outgrow a 500gal?

Exactly how big do those monsters get?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Are you serious AK, he will actually outgrow a 500gal?
> 
> Exactly how big do those monsters get?


My 500 gal is only a holding tank for a Pacu.......







No way could this be considered a long term/for life tank for one.....

He is currently 22 inch long and nearly 4 inch wide with over a foot and a half in height....My tank's bottom foot print is only 6x4 foot......He is already pushing the limits of my tank-Especially when you facter in the other fish.....He does have some room to swim-But not nearly enough needed for one....My driftwood cuts that back dramatically as well.....
Basically in my mind-He has already outgrown the tank...he doesn't have the room to "play" anymore.....Just exist basically....And that is not fair...

Eventually I will be put into a position to make a hard decision.....And I'm not going to like it....









Oh yeah-
On the size ?..........That varies from owners to owners....Hard to determine since most dont make to full potential in home aquarium......Nor due most people treat them right to begin with...

I have personally seen them over the 36 inch range and weigh god knows how much man......And they were and are still growing strong in a guys very adaquate pond setup for them......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy cow thats pretty crazy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Holy cow thats pretty crazy.


Yeah.....it is man.......The care they require is outrageous......But I'm happy to have atleast had the chance to raise a high quality one.........But certainly wont make that mistake in the future....


----------

